# A bodybuilders girlfriend here :)



## LilMissaRissa (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, I decided to check out a few bodybuilding forums because my boyfriend is really into it and has his first competition comming up soon. He's thinking about juicing in the fall which im highley against.. but I figured by comming here, hopefully I can learn more about the sport and everything involving it. My name is Marisa and I'm 19 years old.. a Sophmore in college.. and I think thats good for an intro


----------



## TBAR (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 2, 2006)

Very glad to have you here.  It makes me proud to see that you are joining a forum to learn more about what your boyfriend is so passionate about.

If he truly wants to start a steroid cycle, please guide him here so that we can make sure he does everything right and doesn't mess himself up.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2006)

LilMissaRissa welcome to IM! 

if your boyfriend is also 19 years old it would be a mistake to juice.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 2, 2006)

LilMissaRissa welcome to IM! 
If specific questions arise, feel free to ask!


----------



## LilMissaRissa (Mar 2, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LilMissaRissa welcome to IM!
> 
> if your boyfriend is also 19 years old it would be a mistake to juice.


*
Robert DiMaggio* yes he is! he want to do it in october. he'll be 20 by then. i told him it was bad but he insists its not if u know what ur doing and do it and right... and *Purdue Power *he swears he knows what hes doing since his best friend has done it.. he like got it from some trustworthly website. at first he said he wasnt gonna do it tilll he was like 35.. now he wants to do it in october  i support him with his love for bodybuilding but i cant support the steriod thing and im afraid that is goin to possible break us up. ill be away at school by then so i wont have to deal with it much but it hurts me still thinking about him doing it.

And thank you guys for the warm welcomes!


----------



## Mista (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome LilMissaRissa


----------



## Flex (Mar 4, 2006)

LilMissaRissa said:
			
		

> i support him with his love for bodybuilding but i cant support the steriod thing and im afraid that is goin to possible break us up. ill be away at school by then so i wont have to deal with it much but it hurts me still thinking about him doing it.
> 
> And thank you guys for the warm welcomes!




Don't let him do it!!!
His peepee will shrink! He will go into uncontrollable fits of rage! He'll get brain cancer! He'll develop Pam Anderson breasts! 

Oh wait, that's just what you hear in the media. 

Tell your boyfriend that he's too young. If he doesn't want to listen, tell him to start posting here and we'll prove he is.


Oh ya.....and welcome to IM


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2006)

_I would listen to Flex, he has a different way of convincing people for $49.99 _


----------



## LilMissaRissa (Mar 5, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Don't let him do it!!!
> His peepee will shrink! He will go into uncontrollable fits of rage! He'll get brain cancer! He'll develop Pam Anderson breasts!
> 
> Oh wait, that's just what you hear in the media.
> ...




yeah hes kinda stubborn. i told him to come here. even if he does.. he wont listen.. not at his defense.. he told me about lee priest (i think it is) who started juicing at 18 and is older now and a freak.

how safe are they? can u guys please tell me more about them?


----------



## LilMissaRissa (Mar 5, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I would listen to Flex, he has a different way of convincing people for $49.99 _




lol what do u mean by that?


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 6, 2006)

post pictures of him, and I'll tell you if he is ready. You have to keep in mind that if he doesnt know how to train, juice isnt gonna do shit for him.


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 6, 2006)

LilMissaRissa said:
			
		

> *
> Robert DiMaggio* yes he is! he want to do it in october. he'll be 20 by then. i told him it was bad but he insists its not if u know what ur doing and do it and right... and *Purdue Power *he swears he knows what hes doing since his best friend has done it.. he like got it from some trustworthly website. at first he said he wasnt gonna do it tilll he was like 35.. now he wants to do it in october  i support him with his love for bodybuilding but i cant support the steriod thing and im afraid that is goin to possible break us up. ill be away at school by then so i wont have to deal with it much but it hurts me still thinking about him doing it.
> 
> And thank you guys for the warm welcomes!



At his age he should make more than enough of his own test.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## budhicks1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 8, 2006)

welcome to the forum...



(offtopic) which thread or section here talks about juice...



anthony


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to IronMagazine forums .
Hope you meet your needs and enjoy your time.


----------



## LilMissaRissa (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your warm welcomes


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 14, 2006)

your welcome....just wondering....is that your bf in your signature picture?..


----------



## -mr. tuff (Mar 14, 2006)

haha, does that look like a 19 yr old that thinks he needs to juice??


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2006)

lol true. my bad...


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 23, 2006)

Heh, no that's Jay Cutler... Anyway welcome to IM, hope your boyfriend is convinced NOT to juice !


----------



## Scott17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## LilMissaRissa (Mar 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, no that's Jay Cutler... Anyway welcome to IM, hope your boyfriend is convinced NOT to juice !



he's not but whatever. i give up lol thanks


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 29, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> your welcome....just wondering....is that your bf in your signature picture?..


u my friend are a retard


----------

